# A wee bit....



## Elmer (Nov 11, 2018)

This is take on Jamil’s “McZainasheff’s Wee”

10# Golden promise
1/2 # Munich
1/2 # honey malt
1 # crystal 40
1/4 # crystal 120
1/4 # pale chocolate

1.5 oz Kent golding 60 min
.5 oz Kent Golding 20 min

WLP 028 Scottish ale yeast

90 min boil
1 gallon of first running 60 min boiled (boiled down to ~quart)

Shooting for 6% abv





First running after boil


----------



## Elmer (Nov 11, 2018)

More of first runnings 

Stuff turned into malty syrup


Brew day is done


----------



## Elmer (Nov 30, 2018)

Update-
SG 1.068
FG 1.012
Abv 7.3%

Malty, sugar/Carmel, slight buttery.


----------



## AkTom (Dec 1, 2018)

Sounds good. Typically I like IPAs, but that makes me thirsty.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Elmer.. Curious about the whisky bottle. Is that for drinking while you are bottling or for adding to the "Wee"? and how is your beer making progressing? Are you now 100% into brewing or do you still turn to wine /mead from time to time?


----------



## Elmer (Dec 22, 2018)

BernardSmith said:


> Hi Elmer.. Curious about the whisky bottle. Is that for drinking while you are bottling or for adding to the "Wee"? and how is your beer making progressing? Are you now 100% into brewing or do you still turn to wine /mead from time to time?



The scotch was just to drink to celebrate a good brew day.
I used whiskey & oak in a gallon but the scotch had too much smoke and peat.

I mostly make beer, but make an the occasional batch of lemon wine.
I am looking for a good Pinot Grigio kit or bucket.


----------

